# Freedom Rail for my closets? Pros Con's??



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

For that price, I'd rather have a beautiful armoire!


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm actually looking to do something like this, but with 2 really long clothes racks and no cabinets between them.


----------



## UforUserName (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello, hope it's not too late for this. But investing in closets is always welcome. 

I am not sure about that freedom rail, but I always suggest people to opt for built in wardrobes. Last year, I tried built in wardrobes from Brisbane and I was not disappointed. So if there is a chance for you to do the same, go for it. If you still haven't figured out the cabinets for this closet of yours, maybe you don't even need them. Just consider a few more shelves and leave the clothes as part of the design.


----------

